# STRATO



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Aktuell scheint das STRATO-Gateway erhebliche Probleme zu haben.

```
C:\>pathping computerbetrug.biz

Routenverfolgung zu computerbetrug.biz [81.169.156.151]
über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
  0  SHAVENAAR [192.168.0.81]
  1  my.router [192.168.0.1]
  2  217.5.98.102
  3  217.237.154.122
  4  f-ea1.F.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.18.22]
  5  ffm-s1-rou-1077.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.249.249]
  6  ffm-s1-rou-1002.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.104.2]
  7  ksrh-s1-rou-1001.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.227.130]
  8  eurorings-gw.strato.de [134.222.102.18]
  9  81.169.144.22
 10  81.169.144.54
 11  computerbetrug.biz [81.169.156.151]

Berechnung der Statistiken dauert ca. 275 Sekunden...
            Quelle zum Abs.  Knoten/Verbindung
Abs. Zeit   Verl./Ges.=   %  Verl./Ges.=   %  Adresse
  0                                           SHAVENAAR [192.168.0.81]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  1    1ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  my.router [192.168.0.1]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  2  ---     100/ 100 =100%   100/ 100 =100%  217.5.98.102
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  3   95ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  217.237.154.122
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  4   83ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  f-ea1.F.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.18.22]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  5   95ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  ffm-s1-rou-1077.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.249.249]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  6   98ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  ffm-s1-rou-1002.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.104.2]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  7  101ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  ksrh-s1-rou-1001.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.227.130]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  8  ---     100/ 100 =100%   100/ 100 =100%  eurorings-gw.strato.de [134.222.102.18]
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
  9   96ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  81.169.144.22
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
 10  100ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  81.169.144.54
                                0/ 100 =  0%   |
 11  105ms     0/ 100 =  0%     0/ 100 =  0%  computerbetrug.biz [81.169.156.151]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```
Damit gehen teilweise erhebliche Probleme in der Verfügbarkeit des Servers einher.
Ich bin gerade am kalkulieren von (echten) Alternativen. Ich hoffe, dass 
1. STRATO die Probleme endlich in den Griff kriegt
2. sich eine Alternative zeigt


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2004)

Hmmm wieder eines der vielen Probleme, die Strato-User zu berichten haben. Irgendwie ist bei Strato immer mal wieder irgend eine WebSite nicht zu erreichen. Das habe ich schon seit langem immer mal wieder von Strato Web-Page besitzern gehört. Da waren deren Seiten plötzlich tagelang nicht zu erreichen. 


siehe auch google mit 17300 Hits bei Strato und Probleme....

Strato+Probleme

und z.B.  http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2001/kw13/s4811.html und das seit 2001 und noch nicht besser...
oder Serverzugriffsprobleme http://www.w-kr.de/forum/messages/44.html auch seit 2001....

also dürfen wir noch ne Weile damit kämpfen 


PS: Och MODs, lasst mich doch erst mal zuende texten, bevor ihr mich bearbeitet  :holy:  (Edit von Strato+ Probleme  )


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

habe dazu meine eigene Vermutung.
Auch bei AOL gab und gibt es seit Anfang 2003 Probleme. Nichterreichbarkeit, Serverabstürze,.... . Zu dieser Zeit haben sie auf Linux umgestellt.

Meine Vermutung: aus Kostengründen Linux im Einsatz - ohne das notwendige Fachpersonal zu haben. Denn das würde ja wieder teuer werden.


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Das Forum liegt ja auf einem dedizierten Server.
Damit lassen die die Finger von der Konfiguration. Wenns am Personal liegt, dann liegts an mir.
Die hatten aber heute Netzprobleme.


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 März 2004)

Strato beweist schon seit ewigen Zeiten in fast jährlichem Rhytmus, das Inkompetenz einen Namen hat. Man denke nur an das grandiose versagen des zugesicherten Backup beim letzten großen Crash.
Die blicken's einfach nicht.

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Korrekt
Ich war aber der irrigen Meinung, bei nem Serverangebot könne man nix falsch machen.


----------

